# Chocolate Banana Bread



## marmalady (Oct 25, 2004)

Okayk the other banana bread topic reminded me I've wanted to get this recipe into my file on the puter, and post it here for y'all - it is most awesome!!


Marbled-Chocolate Banana Bread

Chocolate and bananas are a natural pair. Toast and top with a spoonful of peanut butter for breakfast. 


2 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup sugar
1/4 cup butter, softened
1 1/2 cups mashed ripe banana (about 3 bananas)
2 eggs
1/3 cup sour cream 
4 oz semisweet chocolate 
Cooking spray

Preheat oven to 350°.
Lightly spoon flour into dry measuring cups, and level with a knife. Combine the flour, baking soda, and salt, stirring with a whisk.

Place sugar and butter in a large bowl; beat with a mixer at medium speed until well blended (about 1 minute). Add banana, eggs, and sour cream; beat until blended. Add flour mixture; beat at low speed just until moist.

Place chocolate in a medium microwave-safe bowl, and microwave at HIGH 1 minute or until almost melted, stirring until smooth. Cool slightly. Add 1 cup batter to chocolate, stirring until well combined. Spoon chocolate batter alternately with plain batter into an 8 1/2 x 4 1/2-inch loaf pan coated with cooking spray. Swirl batters together using a knife. Bake at 350° for 1 hour and 15 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool 10 minutes in pan on a wire rack; remove from pan. Cool completely on wire rack. 

Yield: 1 loaf, 16 slices (serving size: 1 slice)

This ROCKS!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 27, 2004)

Okay - sniff, sniff, - it's really okay if nobody likes this recipe - sniff, sniff - really, it's okay!


----------



## southerncook (Oct 28, 2004)

hey, I'm going downstairs right now and make this....I just got the banannas right! let you know in a couple of hours how it turned out.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 28, 2004)

sowwy, marmalady.  sometimes I make my banana bread with choc chips added.


----------



## middie (Oct 28, 2004)

oh wow that sounds great... gotta go shopping!


----------



## Weeks (Oct 28, 2004)

Marmalady, I want you to know I am planning on making this for Thanksgiving... Sounds incredible.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 28, 2004)

Thank you - and I hope you enjoy!  

My favorite sundae is a 'FudgeAna', (vanilla ice cream, bananas, and hot fudge sauce), so when I found this recipe I thought I'd died and gone to heaven!


----------



## Audeo (Oct 28, 2004)

Sometime, I could yell my lungs out here -- I KNOW I didn't see this recipe earlier, marmalady!!!

I'm with you -- I love the combination of chocolate and bananas, as does my family fortunately.  I'm going to give this one a whirl over the weekend!  Sure would be a lovely, delicious breakfast for them to awaken to!


----------



## Debbie (Sep 25, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Okayk the other banana bread topic reminded me I've wanted to get this recipe into my file on the puter, and post it here for y'all - it is most awesome!!
> 
> 
> Marbled-Chocolate Banana Bread
> ...


 
I made this recipe today.. and it was SOOOOO very VERY good!      A different way to use up your bananas.. try it.. you WILL enjoy it!

Thank you for sharing this recipe!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, thanks to whomever resurrected it. I couldn't figure out why Marmalady was upset that no one commented!!
I was just about to say--I got bananas--and a reason to make this. Thanks.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you Gretchen - hope you enjoy!


----------



## bstorm (Jan 22, 2007)

just came across this post and I have to ask.....is this anything like the bread that Starbucks use to serve?  I would kill for a piece of that right now!!!  I am buying bananas tomorrow to try this recipe!  Big fat kiss to you marmalady if it is!!!!!!


----------



## tdejarnette (Jan 31, 2007)

I just tried this.  It's very good.  My 7 year old thought it smelled good baking (she usually doesn't like how food smells  )  She ate 2 pieces.


----------

